# Kong Wubba-Best/Worst Toy Ever!



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I went out on a limb Christmas shopping for Pebs this year and bought her a Kong puppy Wubba (I liked the teal color, more than blue, red, or yellow ). Thinking to myself this is never going to last, I don't know why I'm spending $7 on a toy that will be shredded in hours.

Well nearly 2 weeks later it is still intact and really no worse for the wear! It with stood 2 Jack Russels (13lb/11" and 17lb/10") and a teething mini-aussie pup (11lb/13"). Now the only problem is some times I forget to "put it up," house will be nice and quite, I'm working on home work, and I hear "squeek, squeek, SQUEEK, SQUEEEEEK!" lol It's her new favorite toy. I thought the ball obsession was bad but at least those don't make any noise! However she doesn't like the tassels on the end so at least it provides a slime-free tossing device!


----------



## yatesie (Jan 11, 2009)

kong supposedly makes the most durable toys. your review is really making me consider buying my westies a few wubbas. they really only like toys that are soft, so they wont go near their treat kongs unless there's peanut butter or some other treat inside.

something i noticed that was kind of weird was that on the back of the wubba packaging it says "not a chew toy". ...then what is it?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I LOVE the Kong Wubba. Chloe has one (pink cameo) and it has lasted a long time. It is fun to throw for fetch (like a nerf foot ball), easy to play tug with, it doesn't rip and shed stuffing everywhere, and best of all it SQUEAKS (or maybe that should be worst of all  )! It can also be left outside in the elements and it isn't any worse for wear.

I wish they had these when Sadie was a pup...would have made her day.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

It's not a chew you per say, like a bone or traditional kong. I would view it more as a durable 'plush' toy. Not meant to just be chewed on JUST to be chewed on, but way more durable than other 'plush' toys.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Wubbas are amazing. Rocky chewed through his after a few months though. Absolutely destroyed it and ate the squeaker while I was on the computer not watching.


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

I also bought the kong wubba puppy (pink). Roxy figured out she could chew off the 'strings' after about a month and then she started picking at the other part covering the squeaky balls while i wasnt watching. I did purchase another one though because it seemed to be one of her favorites. Now she only gets limited playing time with it so as soon as she stops running around like a nut squeaking it and swinging it all around in the air and lays down to chew, its time to take it away or we'll just play fetch with it for a little.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I got one for my lab. She chewed it up after awhile. I thought it would last awhile, but noooo.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, Toby killed his pretty quickly. He likes to de-stuff stuffies, but I thought a Wubba would last a while. If it were an actual Kong wrapped in cloth, I think it would last, but Wubbas aren't real Kongs. It's a mini tennis ball and a squeaky ball with the cloth over it.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got the Kong puppy wubba, and Luna loves it. It fits in her mouth just right for teething.  She hasn't destroyed it yet (then again, the only toys she HAS destroyed are those cheap Petco Christmas toys).


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey loves his wubba too! He can't really squeak it yet on his own so it hasn't gotten that annoying yet. It's a great fetch toy, or he'll just chomp happily on the strings. The toy in general seems really durable. I got it from PetEdge for $4.99 I think?


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Now the only problem is some times I forget to "put it up," house will be nice and quite, I'm working on home work, and I hear "squeek, squeek, SQUEEK, SQUEEEEEK!" lol It's her new favorite toy. I thought the ball obsession was bad but at least those don't make any noise! However she doesn't like the tassels on the end so at least it provides a slime-free tossing device!


The Snugga Wubbas are silent.


----------



## scob89 (Mar 22, 2009)

We had some of the wubbas donated to the shelter here in town, most of the dogs love them and most of them did last more that a week. All of them lasted more than a day tho.

All in all, I would say that it is a very good product, just like any other Kong Toys/Chews.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I purchased one ages ago and it has held up. Piper (rat terrier/pug) chewed all of the tassels but its still going strong. I purchased two more, she has the first ball on the pink one exposed but its still in good shape. She still loves it - very durable. Then we have a bigger one for our lab and Piper has chewed some of the tassels but its still in very good shape. LOVE THIS TOY!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo shredded his wubba in no more than 5 minutes. I think if I'm going to pay that much for a toy, it should last longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I've had one for about a month now and It's Nubs FAVORITE toy in the world. He'll run around the house just squeaking it like a maniac... It's adorable


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe's is still alive, but then again she doesn't knaw on it. It is slowly dying though - the stitching is coming undone. It is still her favorite.  I'll have to buy her another one when it finally passes.


----------



## chrisl121212 (Apr 3, 2009)

My one year-old Yorkie LOVES her Kong Wubba. It is the one toy that she has not ruined. It is no doubt the best dog toy ever.She'll even get on her back and hold it with her paws with the Kong part in her mouth as if it was a baby bottle. It is so funny to watch.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

It took us two wubbas before Ilya learned to make it last a little longer. The first one was destroyed in 10 minutes. I was shocked, sad, upset it cost so much. The 2nd one I let him play with it if he didn't chew. He loves it and squeaks it everywhere, especially if we are watching tv. Now, as soon as I can find the picture of his face when he saw Mega Wubba.... he thought he was in heaven. LOL


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a great toy to play together outside but I cannot leave to Akira because he demolishes it pretty quick when he's in destructive chewing mode.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

The puppy wubba lasts fine with my shih tzu but the toy poodle has destroyed all the nylon off of two of them. It only took her 5 mins each time! (All that was left was a naked ball with one tassels left attached. )

That poodle is a real challenge.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Well she finally destroyed her first wubba, it had a good run though December-March. She was doing really well with it until I left it out and she had one of her "SA" attacks. Thank doG that the wubba was laying out, it kept her from shredding the rugs.  A small price to pay for keeping my furniture in tack. We're on number two and it's holding up just as well as the last one.


----------

